# Pest Control Request



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

After several months of my mother complaining to me about the chipmunks digging holes around her house, I finally had to do something . She kept insisting that the foundation of the house could be comprised due to the tunneling . I was visiting when I realized I had a slingshot and a blowgun in my truck. I chose the blowgun due to the safety of no ricochets and risk of window damage in the suburban subdivision . The town she resides in has a strict no projectile ordinance also so it had to be silent and discreet. It was really good effective shot that would have made a good video . I had to pass the dart under a narrow space of a railing to hit the target 8 feet behind the railing . I was about 28 feet from the target. The critter did sprint about 10 feet before collapsing due to hemorrhage . Used a stock CS spearhead dart .I felt bad because the animal was not eaten and they are cute . It became coyote food that evening . Shows how effective the blowgun can be when properly used and understood .

View attachment 79225


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Effective indeed - great shot!*


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

That was good shoting those mini broadheads drop fast.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Good shot!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Everyone's happy when Mother is happy. Nice shot


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great shot TF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good work, TF! Now that is effective pest control.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shot, Treefork! Surgery can be performed with those blowguns, & it's a satisfying operation, too 
Do you remember the broadheads they used to make? I miss those a lot, but these minis are terrific, also. Hitting one of those adorable little wiggly bastards from 28' is pure skill...hats off to you, brother


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Great shot, Treefork! Surgery can be performed with those blowguns, & it's a satisfying operation, too
> Do you remember the broadheads they used to make? I miss those a lot, but these minis are terrific, also. Hitting one of those adorable little wiggly bastards from 28' is pure skill...hats off to you, brother


The old ones are called razor heads, i still have a stash somewhere in here im saving for a hunt  Both them and the minis have a great effect on small (and large) birds !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

zippo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, Treefork! Surgery can be performed with those blowguns, & it's a satisfying operation, too
> ...


Ya know, if you ever feel like parting with some of those, drop me a line. Those were my absolute favourites, & they can't be found anymore. I don't usually boast, but I did some amazing things with those darts...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


If i'll ever find them i'd shoot ya a PM, i got them with the blowgun and just threw them somewhere in my car i think  My car has been cleaned many times by my wife since so she must've put it somewhere and she dosen't remember..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

zippo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


I understand


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm all seriousness though, I'd be reluctant to get off of them myself...

Keep us posted with updates on your eradication efforts there, Treefork!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Great shot, Treefork! Surgery can be performed with those blowguns, & it's a satisfying operation, too
> Do you remember the broadheads they used to make? I miss those a lot, but these minis are terrific, also. Hitting one of those adorable little wiggly bastards from 28' is pure skill...hats off to you, brother


I never had any but would stock up on them if i could . I'm guessing some idiots cut them selves with them in the quiver and cold steel discontinued them to avoid ligation. I may have some made . Just weld the razor tips on the shaft . Once you introduce a razor broad head , them darts can be very effective when place in the sweet spot . This little guy hemorrhaged out from the unsharpened dart due to the increased wound channel . The old razors would be devastating .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I'm all seriousness though, I'd be reluctant to get off of them myself...
> 
> Keep us posted with updates on your eradication efforts there, Treefork!


I will . I'm not done yet . It was this or an exterminator which I would have been paying for . Its about time one of my hobbies save me some money . lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, Treefork! Surgery can be performed with those blowguns, & it's a satisfying operation, too
> ...


I think it was more an issue of inconsistency from their manufacturer; the last couple batches that I ordered from them had a few defects, which was more than in the HUNDREDS that I got before. Something made me look into them not that long ago, & insodoing, I think I read that that's why they were discontinued (although I wouldn't doubt that some knot-head hurt themselves & cried "LAWSUIT" too). Its a shame, because they were a damn-fine hunting tool...whatever got hit bled...profusely.

I'd commission a bunch of them, if I ever found someone talented enough to make them en mass.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm all seriousness though, I'd be reluctant to get off of them myself...
> ...


A win-win


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Has anyone got a picture of these old razor tips so I know what you're talking about lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot. You got impressive lung power to delivery that dart with authority from 28 feet.

Thank you for sharing, TF.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful classic behind the shoulder (heart/lung) shot!

Nice!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Great shot. You got impressive lung power to delivery that dart with authority from 28 feet.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, TF.


Thanks . Actually I don't think my lung power is that great . It's more a matter of technique . Building up pressure then releasing with speed .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot. You got impressive lung power to delivery that dart with authority from 28 feet.
> ...


Spot on...a pack-a-day smoker should be able to muster the short burst to make these darts fly...

...I forgot to ask, how long is your blowgun, Marty? Is it one of those new "professional" models they have now?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > mr. green said:
> ...


I used a 5 foot one piece standard thickness tube . There is no advantage to the Professional except that it has thicker wall aluminum construction . It can be used a walking stick and a club due to the increased strength . I like the lighter weight of the standard model .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Yeah, I think I'd keep mine over the "pro" model, too (we've got the exact same rig). I dony know if I'd trust that "take-down" one they've got either, though I wouldn't mind trying a six footer...

...I wish there were more makers of the .625 bore darts, too. It just seems like such a blank canvas.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


I also have the 5 ft. take-down and must say that it is Excellent ! The union between the two pcs. is flawless . It's every bit as good and accurate as the one pc. 5 ft . As a matter of fact I use it in many of my videos . It was my first Cold Steel BG . I would recommend it . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well so long as it has the Treefork stamp of approval, I'd jump


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I thought the take do2n was 6'...it's only 5' now, or do they offer both?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I thought the take do2n was 6'...it's only 5' now, or do they offer both?


it was never 6', it always was a 5'. But you can buy a 2' extension and a 4' blowgun if you want a 6'.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Besides being thicker the proffesional model has a rounder mouthpiece, you might not think that it effects shooting but it makes shooting much nicer.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

zippo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...I thought the take do2n was 6'...it's only 5' now, or do they offer both?
> ...


Maybe that's what I'm remembering. I distinctly recall wanting to try 6' & that it was an option, I just spaced the details


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


I don't recall a 6 foot ever . I have the 2 foot extension but seem to prefer 5 ft . Remember there is not an extension available for a " Professional " model . They're for the the standard models only .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not really sweating the pro model, was just curious if you had it is all...

...I must've been thinking of something else then.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'm not really sweating the pro model, was just curious if you had it is all...
> 
> ...I must've been thinking of something else then.


I have a Pro in 4 foot foot . I'll eventually get a 5 ft when I catch a sale .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really sweating the pro model, was just curious if you had it is all...
> ...


Tis' the season for those little flyers from their Arizona warehouse...


----------

